# Publier un Calendrier Outlook



## r e m y (12 Avril 2014)

J'ai hésité entre "Bureautique" et "Internet et réseau", mais je pense que ma question est mieux ici...

Au bureau nous utilisons Outlook (sur PC) pour mail et agendas
Jusqu'à présent, je publiais mon agenda Outlook sur Internet (via la fonctionnalité ad hoc prévue dans Outlook) ce qui me permettait de le consulter sur mes Macs ou iPhone à la maison

Problème: depuis le 5 Avril 2014, Microsoft a désactivé le service Office Online et les calendriers Outlook ne peuvent donc plus être publiés ainsi 


Outlook dispose d'une autre option de publication des agendas qui est la publication sur un serveur WebDAV.

Mais où peut-on trouver à souscrire à un serveur WebDAV???

Y en a-t-il qui soient gratuits?


----------



## Aliboron (12 Avril 2014)

iCloud ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2014)

Peut-être.... Mais quelle adresse de publication dois-je indiquer à Outlook???


----------



## Aliboron (12 Avril 2014)

Je n'utilise pas Outlook sous Windows ni iCloud mais, apparemment, on trouve pas mal d'informations sur internet. Par exemple par ici, ou par là, ou encore par là Faut voir si ça ne permettrait pas de répondre à tes interrogations.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2014)

Super sympa. Je vais investiguer de ce pas


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2014)

Bon, iCloud ne sera pas la solution pour moi, car ca necessiterait d'installer iCloud sur le PC du boulot, ce que je ne suis pas autorisé à faire...

Il faut que je trouve un serveur WebDAV sur lequel publier le calendrier Outlook sans rien avoir à installer sur le PC
(je suis en train de voir avec OVH chez qui j'heberge mon site perso, si leurs serveurs gèrent ce protocole)


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2014)

Voilà j'ai trouvé un service gratuit (dans l'option de base avec 10 Go de stockage) gérant le protocole WebDAV

Il s'agit de Box  ( https://app.box.com )

Je me suis créé un compte en 30 secondes et désormais je publie mon agenda professionel depuis Outlook sur ce compte BOX (en choisissant l'adresse de publication https://dav.box.com/dav  puis en saisissant mon compte et mot de passe)

Depuis Calendrier sur mon Mac je me suis abonné à ce calendrier partagé et j'ai donc à nouveau mon agenda professionnel sur tous mes Macs et iPhone


----------

